# Struts 2 Download Dateinamen



## PE (9. Nov 2010)

In einer Struts2 Anwendung soll bei einem download der Dateinamen beibehalten werden.
Ich überschreibe  in der Action Klasse contentDisposition und setzte den Dateinamen z.B. xxx.pdf.
Aber beim Download: wird als Dateinamen immer der action name also dpownload genommen.
Hat jemand eine Idee, ein Beispiel
Danken Peter  

<action name="download"   class="dmt.actions.mod02.FileDownloadAction">
           	<result name="success" type="stream">
               <param name="contentType">${contentType}</param>
                <param name="inputName">inputStream</param>
                <param name="contentDisposition">inline;filename="${datNameid}"</param>
                <param name="bufferSize">4096</param>
             </result>
            </action>


----------



## gman (9. Nov 2010)

> Ich überschreibe in der Action Klasse contentDisposition



Deine Variable für den Dateinamen heißt aber: [c]datNameid[c]

Wenn du die (String-Variable, Getter/Setter nicht vergessen) belegst, sollte
der Dateiname wie gewünscht angepasst werden.

Siehe auch hier.


----------



## PE (10. Nov 2010)

merci das klappt.
peter


----------

